# Bombardier quest 650 shifting issue



## DerkS

Well I took the clutch cover off and found corrosion on the primary. Also if I move the secondary while shifting it goes into gear easily. Could the rust be putting pressure on the belt?


----------



## Polaris425

I dont know if it would cause that much pressure, but I would def. pull them down and clean them good regardless.


----------

